# His behavior is so abnormal



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

A month ago, H sprung it on me that he wants a separation. He's not happy, not in love with me...blah, blah, blah...after almost 18 years of marriage. I did the usual begging and pleading and wanted to work things out but he wanted nothing to do with it. We only communicate through texting. He comes home and goes straight upstairs to the spare room. Doesn't go in any other part of the house when I'm home. It's so strange. I'm reading on these posts that separated couples talk, go for lunch, have coffee together, sleep in the same bed. Am I missing something? I did not want this and did nothing but try and fix things and he totally ignores me. He says he's looking for a place, but I don't think he is. He is acting like a child. It's like we are strangers. 
Is this normal behavior?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Is he having an affair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

jenny123 said:


> A month ago, H sprung it on me that he wants a separation. He's not happy, not in love with me...blah, blah, blah...after almost 18 years of marriage. I did the usual begging and pleading and wanted to work things out but he wanted nothing to do with it. We only communicate through texting. He comes home and goes straight upstairs to the spare room. Doesn't go in any other part of the house when I'm home. It's so strange. I'm reading on these posts that separated couples talk, go for lunch, have coffee together, sleep in the same bed. Am I missing something? I did not want this and did nothing but try and fix things and he totally ignores me. He says he's looking for a place, but I don't think he is. He is acting like a child. It's like we are strangers.
> Is this normal behavior?


Not normal to me but my husband left and never talked to me about us and what happened....absolutely no ow and its 14 months later for us.

I'm sorry you are going through this.

((hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately yes.. My STBXH is displaying some similar behaviors.. Although I called time on our marriage after his affair (long story)
He acts like he doesn't care one minute then does the exact opposite.we too communicate mostly by text, although that's his preference not mine. It's almost laughable.

The only thing I can say is there does appear to be a pattern for some of it. Then for other stuff there is no rhyme or reason. 

Don't try to make sense of his behavior it will drive you insane. Concentrate on YOU X

Good luck xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am not 100% sure if he is having an affair. He was in NY for 6 months working, then came home a month ago and dropped the bomb. He says he is never going back to NY so it can't be anyone there. He may be having some kind of internet relationship because that iPad never leaves his side. I seriously think he has psychological problems that is just now surfacing. He had a rough childhood and no father figure. He is a strange character. 
I just have to keep telling myself it will be ok because he is toxic.....no personality.....at all!! 
Right now I am trying to focus on myself and my kids. Thanks for the support!


----------

